# 3 red band bendix hub



## ralph simmons (Sep 7, 2017)

Is there anyone that rebuilds these hubs?
got a barn find corvette, took it apart to clean
replaced old grease,put hub back together,
wheel back on bicycle .
The bicycle does peddle( wheel  turning )
but does not move bike while sitting on it
i took and torn down reassembly again 
put back together but still does  same thing .????
ralph


----------



## Two Wheeler (Sep 7, 2017)

ralph simmons said:


> Is there anyone that rebuilds these hubs?
> got a barn find corvette, took it apart to clean
> replaced old grease,put hub back together,
> wheel back on bicycle .
> ...





Do you have a Schwinn manual to make sure you are assembling it correctly?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 7, 2017)

Schwinn shop manual service instructions here:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1-2.96855/


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Sep 8, 2017)

I have taken two of these hubs apart before, both of them not shifting into first or second before or after i have put them back together... i have access to the manual so i plan on trying again to get them in working order... only thing i know after rebuilding them is the amount of bad words i can say in an hour!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trout (Sep 8, 2017)

If all else fails, there is a bike shop in Seattle that works on IGH. www.rideyourbike.com


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 8, 2017)

Come to iron ranch I'll have some mounted on excellent s7's to go!


----------



## mike j (Sep 10, 2017)

That Schwinn shop manual that Scott (Rustjunkie) posted has been a great help to me in the past. I've rebuilt several but they are still a bit of a mystery. The usual problem if they don't shift is that the transfer spring tabs have worn down & have to carefully be bent back out a little bit to grab. Wish I could make it to Iron ranch, can always use some more kick backs.


----------



## drglinski (Sep 11, 2017)

Memory lane classics in Grand Rapids Ohio does a great job if you can't figure it out on your own.  Good luck!


----------

